# Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?



## Weißfischkiller90 (23. August 2006)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mich jetzt ein bisschen mehr auf das Feedern im Rhein spezalisieren und bräuchte da noch ein paar Tipps.
Welche Rolle passt zur meiner Cherrywood?
Welche Schnur soll drauf? Ich dachte an Fireline, aber wie sieht es da mit Schlagschnur aus? Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir eine kurze Beschreibung von der Montage(Hauptschnur?,Schlagschnur?,Knoten?usw.) geben könntet.

Also Danke
Gruß Tim


----------



## Seelachsfänger (24. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*

zuerst mal ne gegenfrage: was meinst du mit "hardcore"-feedern? das fischen zwischen den buhnen oder im freien strom (also an stellen ohne buhne?)


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (24. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*

ich nehme meistens die US Baitrunner 3500 (uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert) mit 0,32 Mono, da ich beim Feedern gelegentlich auch mal einen oder zwei Tauwürmer aufziehe und da mal ein Aal oder kleiner Walli beissen kann. Habe auch die Baitrunner 5000 GTE B, die etwas leichter ist.

Feedere gelegentlich mit der duennsten Powerline von Gigafish, als schlagschnur dann je nachdem was ich gerade sonst noch an Schnurresten dabei habe so um die 0,30 Mono, wobei ich die schon ein wenig länger nehme (8-10m bei Rutenlänge von 4,8m bzw. 5m) als einige andere hier im Board....


----------



## Seelachsfänger (24. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> ich nehme meistens die US Baitrunner 3500 (uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert)



viel zu schwer, zu ungleichmässige schnurverlegung und zu unruhiger lauf. fürs karpfenangeln mag die ja vielleicht ganz nett sein ,aber fürs feedern gibts eindeutig bessere


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (24. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



Seelachsfänger schrieb:


> viel zu schwer, zu ungleichmässige schnurverlegung und zu unruhiger lauf. fürs karpfenangeln mag die ja vielleicht ganz nett sein ,aber fürs feedern gibts eindeutig bessere



Dann lass mal hoeren - gefragt war nach einer Rolle für eine Cherry zum Einsatz bei relativ harten Bedingungen am Rhein!

Ich kurbele mit dieser Rolle problemlos grosse Barben mit einem 140g oder sogar 180g Futterkorb durch die Stroemung an Rhein und Neckar, auch im Fruehjahr oder Herbst bei hoeherem Wasserstand; da moechte ich eigentlich nichts leichteres haben... mit der Schnurverlegung und Laufruhe habe ich auch keine Probleme, bei 80€/Stk ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist aus meiner Sicht kaum zu schlagen. Ausserdem wiegt die Cherry ja schon locker 500g, da kommt es mir persönlich auf 50g oder 100g bei der Rolle nicht an. Ob ich da nun 900g oder 1000g im Drill in der HAnd halte....

Ach ja, die Baitrunner haenge ich natuerlich auch nicht an eine leichte Feederrute mit einem Eigengewicht von 250g, wenn ich mit <20g-Koerbchen am See angele


----------



## Rotauge (24. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



Seelachsfänger schrieb:


> viel zu schwer, zu ungleichmässige schnurverlegung und zu unruhiger lauf. fürs karpfenangeln mag die ja vielleicht ganz nett sein ,aber fürs feedern gibts eindeutig bessere



Dann schieß mal los, suche nämlich auch noch eine. Ich persönlich habe bisher die Ryobi Proskyer im Visier. |wavey:


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



Seelachsfänger schrieb:


> zuerst mal ne gegenfrage: was meinst du mit "hardcore"-feedern? das fischen zwischen den buhnen oder im freien strom (also an stellen ohne buhne?)


 
Ich meine damit das angeln von der Buhnenspitze in dem Gebiet um Trebur.
Gewichte von 250g sind da keine Seltenheit, deshalb hab ich Das als Hardcore-Feedern bezeichnet.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Powerline von Gigafish, quote]
> 
> Wo gibt es diese Schnur. Hab die im Askari noch nicht gesehen.
> Wie ist diese im Vergleich zur Fireline?
> ...


----------



## danny877 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*

bei uns am Rhein gibt es keine Buhnen, d.h. wir fischen immer in voller Strömung. Ich benutze auf meinen Feederruten für den Rhein als Rolle die Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE 5000 B und als Schnurr eine 0,12er geflochtene. Tolle Bisserkennung und Hänger lösen geht in 90% der Fälle auch gut. Bzgl. Ausschlitzen hatte ich bisher keine Probleme festgestellt. 60er Barbe, 80er Aal, Rotauge etc. -> bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## DonCamile (24. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:


> Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Powerline von Gigafish, quote]
> ...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (24. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:


> Wie ist diese im Vergleich zur Fireline?




fische diese Schnur in 0,50 auf Wels, habe sie in 0,07 - 0,11 - 0,14 auf diversen Rollen zum Spin- und Feederfischen und bin sehr zufrieden.

-> Schnurdurchmesserangaben sind etwas untertrieben, aber  nicht so katastrophal wie bei anderen Anbietern
-> nach meiner Einschätzung sehr rund und eng geflochten
-> keinerlei Probleme wie Perueckenbildung o.ä.
-> sehr abriebfest (fische an Rhein u. Neckar, mit Steinschuettungen und Muschelbaenken)
-> gute Reisfestigkeit mit Knotenlosverbindern
-> bleicht aber auch wie andere Fabrikate aus


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (24. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:


> Ich meine damit das angeln von der Buhnenspitze in dem Gebiet um Trebur.
> Gewichte von 250g sind da keine Seltenheit, deshalb hab ich Das als Hardcore-Feedern bezeichnet.




Unter den Voraussetzungen wiederhole ich meine Empfehlung der US Baitrunner 3500b, insb. wegen des Angelns im Rhein habe ich auch schon mit der Anschaffung der 4500er Version geliebaeugelt... und es wieder verworfen - was mich abhält, ist die relativ geringe Gewichtsdifferenz der 4500er zur 6500er, und dann koennte ich gleich meine Welsrollen an die Feederrute hängen


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*

Danke erstmal an Alle!
Reicht für meine Bedingungen eine 11er Powerline aus, oder ist eine 14er vielleicht besser?. Wie dick sollte die Schlagschnur sein?Und wie lang?Ist das Anti-Tangle Röhrchen dann auf der Schlagschnur?
Eine menge Fragen, ich weiß...


----------



## Seelachsfänger (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*

moin,
also leute, jetzt macht mal halblang... ich hab das gefühl, ihr wollt mit kanonen auf spatzen schiessen (vor allem, wenn ich hir lese, dass 3500er oder gar 4500er us-baitrunner zur sprache kommen). ich denke,  mit einem bisschen motorischem feingefühl genügt jede bessere 4000er von shimano genügt. 
zur schnur: ich fische in solchen situationen ne 6er whiplash und bin vollauf zufrieden. als schlagschnur (wenns man denn eine möchte) würde ich 5m abriebfeste 25er oder 28er mono verwenden. dazu eine schlaufenmontage (hat garantirt keine schlechteren anti-tangle-eigenschaften als ein röhrchen), nem 20er oder 22er vorfach und entsprechendem haken. das ganze wir komplettiert durch ein stabiles dreibein. fertig.

leute, ihr fischt immer noch auf max. mittelgrosse friedfische. da brauchts wirklich keine schwere karpfenausrüstung. ausserdem macht der drill dann auch mehr spass.


----------



## spin-paule (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



Seelachsfänger schrieb:


> ...
> zur schnur: ich fische in solchen situationen ne 6er whiplash und bin vollauf zufrieden. als schlagschnur (wenns man denn eine möchte) würde ich 5m abriebfeste 25er oder 28er mono verwenden. dazu eine schlaufenmontage (hat garantirt keine schlechteren anti-tangle-eigenschaften als ein röhrchen), nem 20er oder 22er vorfach und entsprechendem haken. das ganze wir komplettiert durch ein stabiles dreibein. fertig.
> 
> leute, ihr fischt immer noch auf max. mittelgrosse friedfische. da brauchts wirklich keine schwere karpfenausrüstung. ausserdem macht der drill dann auch mehr spass.



Moin moin,
also ich bin kein Feederspezialist, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen mit einer 6er whiplash im "Hardcore"-Rheinstrom mit 140g Futterkorb zu fischen. Mag ja für den Neckar o.k. sein, aber im Rhein?
Und was sind den "max. mittelgroße Friedfische"? Im Rhein kann doch alles Mögliche anbeissen. Ich habe am Rhein bei Gernsheim schon einige Male Feeder-Angler mit 70cm+ Barben an der Rute beobachtet. Die Barbe + Futterkorb + starke Strömung... also ich würde da lieber nicht zu fein fischen!
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> also ich bin kein Feederspezialist, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen mit einer 6er whiplash im "Hardcore"-Rheinstrom mit 140g Futterkorb zu fischen. Mag ja für den Neckar o.k. sein, aber im Rhein?
> Und was sind den "max. mittelgroße Friedfische"? Im Rhein kann doch alles Mögliche anbeissen. Ich habe am Rhein bei Gernsheim schon einige Male Feeder-Angler mit 70cm+ Barben an der Rute beobachtet. Die Barbe + Futterkorb + starke Strömung... also ich würde da lieber nicht zu fein fischen!
> Gruß,
> Spin-Paule




Volle Zustimmung, für kapitale Barbe + 180g-Futterkorb + Rheinströmung würde ich dauerhaft auch etwas stabileres Material wählen. Bei dem Niedrigwasser diesen Sommer reicht zugegebener Massen sicher auch was leichteres, insb. wenn man nicht in die Hauptstroemung geht. Am Neckar reicht gerade im Sommer z.B. auch eine Daiwa Regal in der 2500er Groesse mit einer 22er Mono, wenn man mit 50g oder 80g Koerben fischt und groessere Fische (Barbe, Karpfen) entsprechend vorsichtig drillt.

Aber wie gesagt: eine Cherry wiegt locker 500g, meine Colmic sogar 550g, was soll da der Geiz bei ein paar Gramm bei der Rolle? 

Wenn man mal schaut, welche 4000er Modelle es dem zum Preis der 3500er Baitrunner gibt (79€), dann fällt mir persönlich die Wahl nicht schwer. Klar schafft eine 4000er Stradic oder Twinpower auch eine solche Barbe, allerdings sind die deutlich teurer. Gut, die Technium ist gerade recht guenstig zu haben.

Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her und wenn man noch ein paar Reserven haben möchte, dann ist man aus meiner Sicht bei den Baitrunner Modellen sehr gut beraten, auch die GTE b (ich fische selbst die 5000er Groesse), und die ist halt ein wenig leichter (so um die 400g). Ist aber nur eine persönliche Meinung...:m


----------



## Seelachsfänger (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> also ich bin kein Feederspezialist, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen mit einer 6er whiplash im "Hardcore"-Rheinstrom mit 140g Futterkorb zu fischen. Mag ja für den Neckar o.k. sein, aber im Rhein?
> Und was sind den "max. mittelgroße Friedfische"? Im Rhein kann doch alles Mögliche anbeissen. Ich habe am Rhein bei Gernsheim schon einige Male Feeder-Angler mit 70cm+ Barben an der Rute beobachtet. Die Barbe + Futterkorb + starke Strömung... also ich würde da lieber nicht zu fein fischen!
> Gruß,
> Spin-Paule




ne 6er whiplash trägt 10kg. das bekommst du auch mit ner cherrywood nicht durch. versuch mal mit der rute n sixpack 1,5l-wasserflaschen anzuheben... (oder versuchs lieber nicht, da flieg dir nämlich alles um die ohren)
mit mittelgrosse friedfische meine fische bis 10 pfund (also eigentlich alles ausser grossen karpfen). 
ein beispiel für ne ausreichende rolle ist z.b. die technium fa. und die hat im gegensatz zu ner baitrunner einen deutlich ruhigeren lauf, bessere wurfeigenschaften und eine einwandfreie schnurverlegung. und von überlastung ist (zumindest bei der, die ich fische) nichts zu merken.

natürlich kannst du auch stärkeres material verwenden, aber wenn wir von der o.g. feederrute ausgehen macht das eigentlich keinen sinn, da die rute dann eh das schwächste glied in der kette ist.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*

Ich will mir also die Powerline bestellen.
Hab aber überhaupt keine Erfahrungen mit dieser Schnur (und mit anderer Geflochtener auch nicht). Bei einem Futterkorb von ca. 200g lieber 11er oder 14er? Gibt es einen großen Unterschied?

Gruß Tim


----------



## tom66 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> also ich bin kein Feederspezialist, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen mit einer 6er whiplash im "Hardcore"-Rheinstrom mit 140g Futterkorb zu fischen. Mag ja für den Neckar o.k. sein, aber im Rhein?
> Und was sind den "max. mittelgroße Friedfische"? Im Rhein kann doch alles Mögliche anbeissen. Ich habe am Rhein bei Gernsheim schon einige Male Feeder-Angler mit 70cm+ Barben an der Rute beobachtet. Die Barbe + Futterkorb + starke Strömung... also ich würde da lieber nicht zu fein fischen!
> Gruß,
> Spin-Paule



Eine 6er Whiplash ist mit 10,6kg angegeben und hält damit mehr als die angegebene Schlagschnur mit 0,25 - 0,28er Mono. Mit 0,20-0,22er Vorfach habe ich bislang noch keine Barbe im Rhein durch Schnurbruch verloren. Könnte allerdings für die Cherrywood an der Grenze sein, da die Rute vergleichsweise hart ist. Aber 0,06 whiplash kann man fischen, bin sogar schon auf bis zu 0,048 runtergegangen. Der Drill dauert damit auch keine halbe Stunde sondern ist nach 2-3 Minuten erledigt, wenn man die Grenzen des Materials kennt und entsprechend agiert. Ich muss dazu allerdings sagen, dass ich nicht im Hauptstrom fische, sondern auf 20-30 Meter nahe der Strömungskante im Buhnenfeld. Dort wo 120 Gramm zu wenig sind, auf die Stellen verzichte ich. Wenn du dich auf den Buhnenkopf setzt und 50 Meter Richtung Strommitte raus fischst ist so eine Ausrüstung natürlich nicht geeignet. Da kommt man aber auch mit 140 Gramm nicht mehr hin, selbst 250 Gramm dürften dort kaum liegenbleiben.


----------



## tom66 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:


> Ich will mir also die Powerline bestellen.
> Hab aber überhaupt keine Erfahrungen mit dieser Schnur (und mit anderer Geflochtener auch nicht). Bei einem Futterkorb von ca. 200g lieber 11er oder 14er? Gibt es einen großen Unterschied?
> 
> Gruß Tim



Ich würde eigentlich immer monofile Schlagschnur verwenden, da diese robuster gegen Abrieb ist, als die Geflochtene. 200er Körbe hören sich für mich nach strömungsintensiven Stellen an. Da die PowerPro eine sehr rund geflochtene Schnur mit gegenüber der Whiplash realistischen Tragkraftangaben ist (die Whiplash ist platt und an der dünsten Stelle so dick wie der angegebene Durchmesser) würde ich wahrscheinlich auch die 0,14er fischen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn man mal schaut, welche 4000er Modelle es dem zum Preis der 3500er Baitrunner gibt (79€), dann fällt mir persönlich die Wahl nicht schwer.


Viele Grüße nach Monnem! 

Wo gibt es die 3500er US-Baitrunner derzeit zu diesem günstigen Preis? 

Will davon ein Pärchen kaufen... :q

Gruß #h
Ernst


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*

Vielen Dank!
Waren wirklich gute Tipps dabei. Hab mir jetzt die Shimano Beast Master 4,50m und dazu die GTE 5000 B geholt. Da werde ich ne 14er Powerline draufziehen.

Ist der Albright-Knoten die beste Wahl für das Verbinden mit der Schlagschnur? Bitte mit Bild.
Danke 
Gruß Tim


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. September 2006)

*AW: Hardcore-Feedern im Rhein - Welche Schnur?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Viele Grüße nach Monnem!
> 
> Wo gibt es die 3500er US-Baitrunner derzeit zu diesem günstigen Preis?
> 
> ...



schau mal im Online-Shop von Schirmer unter den Monatsrollen nach... ich habe meine beiden bei Angelgeräte Wilkerling über 3,2,1 für 77,77€ geschossen

Gruss R-F


----------

